# Creosote bush



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

This is from a gnarly creosote fork. Still needs a lot of sanding. A very interesting wood.

Click on pic to see the grain and color.

Jim/rs


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

The colors and shades look amazing. Great job


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the grain and color.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice find!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

The wood is indeed very interesting!

Love the color and the grain!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I like that! Beautiful shape and amazing grain, it is sort of a refined rustic beauty. 

Darren


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it! Awesome grain. Nice work!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very nice find! Great job on the shaping. I await seeing it fully finished.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is some sharp looking wood Bud!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful work!! I've only seen that wood for fence posts many years back! Love the colors.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Dang, Jim! That sure is gorgeous!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing! Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like that because the wood color is uncommon.

I didn't know there is a creosote tree. Now I do.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Aries666 said:


> The colors and shades look amazing. Great job





treefork said:


> Love the grain and color.





flipgun said:


> Nice find!





carboncopy said:


> The wood is indeed very interesting!
> 
> Love the color and the grain!





Mister Magpie said:


> I like that! Beautiful shape and amazing grain, it is sort of a refined rustic beauty.
> 
> Darren





S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Love it! Awesome grain. Nice work!





parnell said:


> Very nice find! Great job on the shaping. I await seeing it fully finished.





Flatband said:


> That is some sharp looking wood Bud!





Ifab25 said:


> Beautiful work!! I've only seen that wood for fence posts many years back! Love the colors.





LVO said:


> Dang, Jim! That sure is gorgeous!





Tag said:


> Looks great!





Y+shooter said:


> Amazing! Cant wait to see it finished.





Rayshot said:


> I like that because the wood color is uncommon.
> 
> I didn't know there is a creosote tree. Now I do.


Thanks [email protected] Rayshot .. It's actually a bush Ray Hard to find a decent fork

Here's one I did a couple years ago w/ a pic of the bush..http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18090-a-new-wood-for-me/


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks [email protected] Rayshot .. It's actually a bush Ray Hard to find a decent fork

Here's one I did a couple years ago w/ a pic of the bush..http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18090-a-new-wood-for-me/

Yup! I like that one too!! Thanks for posting the link. That must have been one I saw but was too busy or tired to let it sink in.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Reminds me of some old railroad ties i cut up for fence posts along time ago.
Very wild coloration, i like them both. 
Thnx, Mike


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excelente trabajo Master y preciosa madera :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an AWESOME wood!!!!

In the 2nd picture, looks kinda finished to me. If you're going to give it a finer grit of sandpaper, finish with some 000 steel wool. You'll like the results, sir!!

Another sweet piece!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Excelente trabajo Master y preciosa madera :wave:


Gracias amigo!



Quercusuber said:


> What an AWESOME wood!!!!
> 
> In the 2nd picture, looks kinda finished to me. If you're going to give it a finer grit of sandpaper, finish with some 000 steel wool. You'll like the results, sir!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Q, good idea! I still want to do a little more file work in some spots!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is a extra extra nice slinger nice grain 
Cheers


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow, awesome color. Very unique. Beautiful.

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

perfect!


----------

